# Pakistani pigeons



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

some of my birds


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful Birds. They really are.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

beautiful birds, how many hours do they fly??


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

*thanks*



rpalmer said:


> Beautiful Birds. They really are.


thank u,


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

**



naresh j said:


> beautiful birds, how many hours do they fly??


really depend on how u breed and train your birds, i have gotten over 10 hours.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What lovely birds!*


----------



## Rehan Kayani (Aug 2, 2015)

nice bankay,teddy and neelay kamagar im 16 and have golden,teddy,neelay kamagar,35 walay,dabwalay but i live in uk and manage to get 15 hours in summer


----------

